# probationer (ang-cat)



## betulina

Hola, gent!

*Probationer *en anglès és una persona que tot just ha acabat els estudis (especialment, pel que veig, d'infermeria, de policia, de dret) i que té la primera feina com a tal. Se m'ha acudit traduir-ho com a "*de/en pràctiques*". M'allunyo gaire de la realitat? No és res d'important dins del text, és una novel·la i és per remarcar que el personatge en qüestió és jove i inexpert. Ho veieu bé?

I seria "noia *de* pràctiques" o "*en* pràctiques"?

Gràcies!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Betu,

No sé si serà el mateix en català, però crec que una persona està en pràctiques quan encara està estudiant ¿no?

Potser que "novell" (novato en castellà) o "principiant" siguen una bona opció.

Encara que, com sempre, millor espera als catalaparlants de veritat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Ant! Sí, tens raó, en general s'entén que algú que fa pràctiques encara estudia, o que almenys les pràctiques són part dels estudis, per molt al final que siguin. 

_Novell_ no em desagrada, hi pensaré, gràcies!



Més context, perdó. És la manera com presenta aquesta noia: "the young probationer of the Foreign Office".


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Betu,

I 'aprenent'? Potser no t'hi va gaire bé en el context, però em penso que es fa (o feia) servir en aquest sentit que dius.


----------



## Tige

Per mi la paraula "probationer" està molt relacionada amb el sistema penal i les persones que estan en llibertat condicional. No sé si aquest significat està relacionat amb el teu, però qualsevol de les opcions que han sortit (aprenent, novell, en pràctiques) té aquesta idea de que la persona necessita supervisió... A mi em sonen totes bé...

Salutacions!


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, Avellana i Tige! No em desagrada gens "aprenent"... "_la jove aprenenta del Ministeri d'Afers Estrangers_". En aquest cas no té res a veure amb sortir en llibertat condicional, però tens raó, Tige, que hi ha la idea de supervisió en tots dos casos.

Potser em decantaré per "aprenent"...

Gràcies!


----------



## cirrus

A probationer can be someone who has started in a new job, not just someone who has recently qualified. If you start in a job in local government for example, you are on probation for the first three months and have a formal interview to confirm your contract after the probationary period.


----------



## betulina

Thank you, Cirrus!

Llavors, això sona com a "estar de prova", oi? Què en penseu?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tothom!

A mi hi ha una paraula que m'agrada molt que és _passant_. No sé, però, si a tu et fa el pes, Betu 

Mira'n la definició: passant

A presto!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, TPS! 

Diccionari en mà hi hauria d'anar bé, però per allò que dèiem de l'imaginari col·lectiu, relacionem més el _passant_ amb el qui ajuda un advocat, un notari... oi?

Crec que ho deixaré amb "de prova". Em penso que fa el fet.

Gràcies a tothom!


----------

